# Ice fishing the Red



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I have ice fished the Red River before but have never done any good except for some goldeyes. i was wondering if anyone has any tips or suggestions on how to catch walleyes and northers on the Red in the winter.

Moorhead MN


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

dont know what part of river your fishing but north of forks we fish right at the mouths of other littler rivers/streams/big rock drainage ditches in shallow water and find eyes there works for us.


----------

